# Overall Comments on Site 2.0 Thread



## ScottW (Jul 17, 2006)

Okay, post your comments on the overall reaction to the new site. Be nice!


----------



## adambyte (Jul 17, 2006)

Firstly.... It looks exactly the same. Not that I mind, but the only change I see is now there's a silver badge up top.

Do the site's pages load faster now, or am I just insane?

If it really is faster... thank you! if not... guess I better get some professional help.


----------



## ScottW (Jul 17, 2006)

Well, the forums are about the same... its the site wrapper and all the other pages... but a new forums look is coming down the road, just not now.


----------



## ScottW (Jul 17, 2006)

Oh and yes, it should be faster.


----------



## Qion (Jul 17, 2006)

I think you should first post what new features/enhancements made it to the 2.0 code before we start talking about it all. If we don't know what all was changed or added, you may get some disappointing first impressions.

My initial first impressions are positive. I like the cleaner layout, and the speed boost is nice. I also enjoy all the little text and color subtleties such as grey user titles and deep blue post headers.


----------



## ScottW (Jul 17, 2006)

Ill have to put that on my TODO list then. The list is pretty darn long. I will say that little has to do with the forums. It is the rest of the site.


----------



## powermac (Jul 18, 2006)

Overall so far, I like the change. And, yes, the site does feel faster.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Aug 3, 2006)

i have tried it tonight, and have to say it was much slower for me, way slower, like dial up slow.  but it looks good.  but i do have one major issue with it, and its be enough to keep me from enjoying this site as much as i do.  its the active adds.  i hate those things soooooooooooooooooo much, and they have been the sole reason for me to not goto sites anymore after i discover they have them.  they always get in my way, seeming to pop up over the text i'm currently reading and making me figure out where my mouse is, and moving it.  other than that, i did like the rest.  and i'm sure the speed issue will be resolved over time.


----------



## fryke (Aug 3, 2006)

I agree on the active ads. Speedwise, it's still very good for me.


----------



## bbloke (Aug 3, 2006)

Yes, I have to agree about those ads, I was very unhappy when I saw them.  They annoy me on any site.  With regards to speed, I'm finding something a bit curious now.  I've been using Firefox 1.5.0.5 on Windows XP (during breaks at work) when looking at the 2.0 site.  The original 2.0 site seemed a bit quicker, but now the site seems to render the page reasonably quickly, but then the browser keeps loading for a bit longer, mysteriously hangs for a second or two, and then all is fine and the loading finishes.  Although the page seems to initially render very quickly, in total I'd say the page loading is now slower than before.


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 3, 2006)

I have also noticed a slight delay in the page finishing its load. I periodically get the color wheel in the last few seconds - usually at the loading of the last item of the page (per Safari 2.0.3/OS X10.4.6). It is a bit frustrating as I can't scroll down to the bottom of the page until that load is finished.

But the posting is quicker by far !


----------



## ScottW (Aug 3, 2006)

Yes... this is simply a trial. I noticed the speed issue right off with Safari, but I don't notice it on Windows with IE or Firefox. I have contacted the company to have them look at it... but Im not even sure I will keep them around and even if I do, it will not be site-wide, only on certain content pages.


----------



## riccbhard (Aug 3, 2006)

I too have major browser slowdowns and freezing when pages with those "active ads" are loading. It freezes my browser (Firefox on windows, Safari on Mac) and I am unable to do anything until it unfreezes. 

Active ads are *by far* the most annoying type of ad.

I also do not like the fact that the gallery has been removed.


----------



## ScottW (Aug 3, 2006)

riccbhard said:


> I also do not like the fact that the gallery has been removed.



Gallery is gone. It hasn't been working for about 5 months now and maybe one or two comments on it in that time period. Even years past when I attempted to axe Gallery and some folks begged for it to stay, I'd give in and leave it... but it was rarely used before or after those events.

Newsgroups are gone as well, no big loss - no peeps on it since it was disabled many months ago.


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 3, 2006)

Awesome new look! (High praise coming from this designer!) But where's the Volunteer tab? It makes going to that area so much easier...


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 3, 2006)

My Account/Notifications page is jacked too...Doesn't view on Firefox 1.5.0.6


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 3, 2006)

Why is it I can't type allcaps in a quick reply post?


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 4, 2006)

You are not suppose to yell.  
It is in the system to prevent users from posting in all caps.


----------



## lurk (Aug 4, 2006)

IFAIK it messes up acronyms, nat that that matters much.

Edit: I was wrong, I have had problems getting proper capitalization to stick in some comments here and thought I could trigger it here.  Sorry about that, move along, nothing to see here.


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 4, 2006)

Again, why can't we type in all caps? Seems very odd.


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 5, 2006)

I Can.


----------



## Ferdinand (Aug 5, 2006)

sorry - I cant. mistake...


----------



## Qion (Aug 5, 2006)

I Guess Because We're Being Limited In Our Expressiveness!


----------



## fryke (Aug 5, 2006)

I think it's a very good idea. Acronyms not working? I don't believe it. Lemme test: AFAIK, IIRC, AFK, RTK, LOL, WTF, ... all working? Edit: All working.


----------



## ksv (Aug 5, 2006)

I much prefer the new layout. Certainly makes the site more comfortable to browse. I haven't encountered any issues either. Great work : )


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 5, 2006)

Might be Firefox 1.5.0.6 issue?


----------

